# Java Variable location



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

When I try to run an application, I get the error:
No JVM could be found on your system.
Pleaed define EX4J_JAVA_HOME
to point to an installed JDK or JRE or download a JRE from www.java.com

So what or where can I find / define EX4J_JAVA_HOME?

I do have java running on my Windows 7, 64 bit system.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

XP/2K3
Right click *My Computer*, click *Properties*
Click the *Advanced* tab.
 Vista/Win 7 (and 2K8 I think)
Click *Start*, type *SystemPropertiesAdvanced*, press *Enter*.
 Click the *Environment Variables...* button
You can add or edit System wide or User Specific variables here.


----------



## MajorModeler (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks TheOutcaste,
I tried that awhile ago. Same result. I was hoping for a Java expert to chime in. The System Variables was too obvious!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you try it both with and without quotes?
Shouldn't be necessary, but may have to reboot after creating the variable.
Should also have the bin folder as part of the path most likely, like this on a x64 system
*"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin"*

What application is it? Most don't need a separate variable set, they use the OS file association to find the java folder.


----------

